# 103 degrees today



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't mean an angle either. Very very hot in here in St Louis. heat index (what ever that is) is like 117. Terrible weather for any kind of production outdoors. How's the weather in other parts of the country? Real hard to stay focused in this heat adds at least 30% more time to every outdoor job :furious:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

At least you didn't have to shovel it....:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hot, I refuse to go outside in this kind of weather.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Only 95° outside here today. In the attic, just a tad more.

I think I'll move to St Louis.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know how you guys can stand it. It's hot here, but nothing like what you guys have. That's hot...damn hot. Keep it there.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hit maybe 91° today. I cut the lawn


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

My bike thermometer said 110 on my ride last sunday. It has been miserable here. I had to vent a range hood out a roof last week, the attic temp was over 120 (thermometer stuck at that temp.) Another month and we will get some relief, hopefully.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

We are under excessive heat warning until Friday, also when it gets this hot and humid they always put out and ozone level warning. I guess the air is unhealthy to breathe. I just know I'm drenched in sweat, and work is not the pleasant experience it should be


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Getting them here too. Heat index = how hot/cold it feels. 
98 to 100 tomorrow.

I think I heard heat index of 1o8 mentioned somewhere near here recently.
Damned grass starting to look like stepping on it will break it in places.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

It was only 105 today. It's cooler than usual. Should 119 or so.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> I don't mean an angle either. Very very hot in here in St Louis. heat index (what ever that is) is like 117. Terrible weather for any kind of production outdoors. How's the weather in other parts of the country? Real hard to stay focused in this heat adds at least 30% more time to every outdoor job :furious:


I am a few hours away from you. Yes, it is unbearable. Everything little thing takes SO much more effort. I only have a few more small things scheduled for this week, all inside. I'm going broke due to lack of work. However on days like this I don't know if I care.:laughing:

Right now, I have a carpentry job to do for a family member. Yes , I am an electrician, but I am pretty handy with other things too. I am building a 8' x 34' porch addition to a backyard storage building/garden shed. I could be working on it right now. It just is not worth it.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (May 10, 2007)

105 to 110 with the heat index in Cincinnati today.


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

It was hotter than Hell here, although it has cooled off a bit. Only 94 now.. Supposed to be a tad warmer tomorrow. 

Was up in an attic installing pipe for a hood vent for a kitchen remod about 2 weeks ago. Nothing like working in ~125-130 degrees for a couplve hours to make you feel like a real man.:laughing: (and smell even worse).
The customer said I had to be out of my F'in mind to do that at that time of day. I really couldnt disagree with her.
I bet I lost 10 lbs that day.


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

I work downtown st louis (almost across the street from SLU campus) 5 story building,no elevator,and I'm the only carpenter onsite.We have subs on every floor that constantly need something.........at least the day goes by pretty fast.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Man, I can't believe you guys actually look at a thermometer to see how hot it is. If my shirt is soaked before I get my belt on, it's too hot. I don't need to know how much too hot it is.:laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I skinned a back porch yesterday and made and put up some railing. I quit before I got finished. was just too hot. So this morning I had to drive out to a service call returned about 11:30 AM. Tired. But had to finish porch (need cash) so I returned this afternoon to porch, man hotter than yesterday, I didn't have that much left but still took me 2.5 hours. So normal 6-8 hour job took 10.5 hours and I feel drained


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/california/lakewood-2435797/?unit=f


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/california/lakewood-2435797/?unit=f


Too bad that kind of weather is in Cali though.:laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Jack, you live in the right place! 59 degrees at night? A large portion of the country hasn't seen 59 degrees in months. Our overnight lows are trumping your daytime highs by as much as 10 degrees, by noon here you really should be indoors!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if were working outside and doing siding where were near rooflines, we shut'r down and jump in a lake or ocean, strict orders


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Too bad that kind of weather is in Cali though.:laughing:


I know huh....The beaches are the worst!Hate it there....I HAVE to go this Saturday...Yuck.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Check this out

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/USCA1027


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

The heat index has been around 105 here the last few days. :sad:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Were kind of catching a break this week. Heat index today is only 105. :sweatdrop:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes but, you do live in Florida, kind of par for the course.:laughing:

This is not right in northern In.


----------



## Lester P. (Jun 19, 2009)

82 today, same as yesterday, the day before, week before, month before. I do miss the changing of the seasons, but not enough to go back to the mainland.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes but, you do live in Florida, kind of par for the course.:laughing:


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lester P. said:


> 82 today, same as yesterday, the day before, week before, month before. I do miss the changing of the seasons, but not enough to go back to the mainland.


Rub it in why don't ya. 

August in Austin is miserable to be working outside. Sweating bullets soon as I strap on the bags. A thundershower rolled thru about 2pm, we stood around BS'ing soaking it up.


----------



## ACHOA (Dec 20, 2009)

43 this morning with a high of 55 expected


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

ACHOA said:


> 43 this morning with a high of 55 expected


 
:sneaky2:


fftopic:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

it'll probably hit 70 about noon today. still long sleeve weather in the morning around here.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

My explorer was showing 99 earlier today. Wife heard 114 index.

When it gets to 99 or little over 100, the heat index has no bearing on what I do outside. Going to be very little at those temps.


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

Way too hot. I'm doing the best I can to schedule some jobs to cooler weather. The older I get, the less I like it. I'm closing in on retirement age, altho I won't be retiring.

Bill


----------



## ACHOA (Dec 20, 2009)

:surrender:

Yea your probley right. Been 20+ years since I had to deal with those temps (Born/raise in FL). Now the 70's are too warm. Feel for you guys...




CCCo. said:


> :sneaky2:
> 
> 
> fftopic:


----------



## blast4cash (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice and cool at the tavern. Didnt make any money but had alot of fun.:drink:


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

What's that? Do I hear the world's smallest violin? Playing the world's saddest song?? LOL just kidding!! Yeah, the heat definitely kicks your butt even when you're used to it. Even better with 96% humidity for full sauna effect. At least we get some sort of sea breeze on the coast most of the time. I feel for you guys in the midwest though, you guys are getting hammered by the heat.


----------

